# My Leos getting ready for Halloween!



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Some halloween pics of my Leos (a little early but i couldn't resist xP)
Amy on a pumpkin








Cleo next to a pumpkin (she just had to blink  )








And Jack as a farmer in his tiny straw hat XD








Next best thing to a scarcrow


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO




























I was told that you lot were mad on here, im starting to believe them now


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha, tis true XD


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

them photos are fab  

Love the second one soooo cute


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

serz said:


> them photos are fab
> 
> Love the second one soooo cute


She's a cheeky one too! lol


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww so cute xx


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou! ^_^


----------



## TS-Geckos (Oct 23, 2008)

That second pictures quality, fancy catching that shot!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

TS-Geckos said:


> That second pictures quality, fancy catching that shot!


Cheers  I got a few pictures of her pulling faces lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Great Pics!!! First one is brill!! :thumbup1:


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Katie&Riley said:


> Great Pics!!! First one is brill!! :thumbup1:


Thanks, took me a few gos before i got that shot, she kept facing the wrong way lol


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

awwwwn adorable and soo cute!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

hahahah brilliant love the hat


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Love it!! :001_wub:


----------

